# Welcome me



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

Y--yeahhhhh, no relation to godgracegodgrace01...


----------



## ctoma (Aug 9, 2011)

greatj206 said:


> Am Great John, welcome me to this forum


Nope, I refuse to welcome anyone who demands it.


----------



## Jkb818 (Sep 28, 2019)

I’ll pass. Maybe if you said please.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Snowdaddy (Feb 2, 2018)

> Sent from my TECNO KC8 using Tapatalk


Level 1 spammer.

Sent from my Spammo delight Nigerian bought smartphone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pablo$ (Oct 10, 2020)

These threads feel like those scenes in GoT when some dirty ass goblin looking dude loudly enters the tavern and the parlaphone screeches to a stop.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

As I said in another thread, they aren't even trying any more. The only thing that's a bit of a curve is that instead of getting posts so they can edit in a spammy link later, they're getting posts so they can DM people and scam them.


----------

